# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Steken of kramp in de borststreek

## Ramana

Al maanden heb ik last van steken of kramp in mijn borststreek, meestal links. Meestal komt zo'n steek na inspanning (klussen) of actieve dag. Heel pijnlijk en lang daarna blijf ik me erg moe voelen. Ik ben uitgebreid onderzocht (hart, longen en bovenbuik). Alles is in orde. De internist kon mij verder geen raad geven. Gisteren weer een heftige steek gehad. Bleef ruim een uur pijn doen. Ik ging iets sneller ademhalen, kon niet diep ademhalen. Nu, acht uur later, doet de plek waar de steek plaatsvond nog een beetje pijn. Een Hap-arts dacht aan een soort zweepslag. Zou dat het zijn? En wat kan ik eraan doen?

----------


## johan26

Vervelend Ramana!

Ik weet niet veel over een zweepslag, maar volgens mij is de duur van je klachten te lang voor een zweepslag. 

De eerste keer dat je het kreeg, was er daarvoor iets voorgevallen dat je weet? Iets overbelast?

Heb je weleens last van je rug? Zoals je misschien al weet is alles verbonden met elkaar. Er gaan spieren direct vanuit de rug naar de borst. Als er iets in de rug stagneert en/of er raakt een rugspier overbelast dan kan het zich uiten in de spiertjes bij de borst door middel van steken/krampen. 

Dat sneller ademen waar je het over hebt, dan denk ik aan hyperventilatie. Hyperventileren kan een reactie zijn op je pijn (stress) of het kan ten grondslag liggen: Door hypeventilatie adem je verkeerd en raken de spiertjes op je borst geirriteerd en gaan ze 'verkrampen'.

----------


## Ramana

Dag Johan26,

Nee, ik heb geen last van mij rug. ik heb ook niet het gevoel dat het overbelating is. De steek of kramp komt na veel inspanning, als ik veel doe (met het bovenlijf). Niet met wandelen of fietsen. Ik denk inderdaad dat het snel ademhalen een reactie is.

----------


## johan26

Dus de steken/krampen komen opzetten wanneer je lichaam als het ware 'warm' is, zweten e.d.? Je zou eens in de gaten kunnen houden bij welke hartslag de steken komen opzetten. Hierdoor weet je meteen of je hartslag te snel naar boven schiet. Met wandelen en fietsen heb je geen grote inspanning nodig, dus je hartslag blijft redelijk laag, en komen de steken niet opzetten. 

Je kunt uitgaan van je maximale hartslag. Je maximale hartslag bereken je door je leeftijd van 220 af te trekken. Als je bijvoorbeeld 56 jaar bent, is de berekening: 220 - 56 = 164

Je zou eens kunnen controleren hoe dicht je bij je maximale hartslag zit als je steken/krampen krijgt.

----------

